#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Comando "History"

## Eye

O comando "history", no shell, mostra todos os seus "passos" praticados no terminal.

O que gostaria de saber é: como isso funciona? é desde o seu primeiro uso até o último ou tem uma quantidade exata de informação guardada?

E outra: tem como apagar isso? supondo que esteja numa máquina de empresa, tem como apagar estas informações do que você andou fazendo? :?

----------


## Spelk

Se há um limite eu não sei.

A única coisa q sei é q as informações são guardadas no arquivo .bash_history, dentro do /home de cada usuário.

Vc pode editá-lo com qq edito de texto (vi, mcedit), inclusive remover algumas linhas.

As informações da sessão atual não são gravadas lá, não sei onde fica, mas qdo vc sai, elas são salvas nele.

----------


## Eye

:Big Grin:  
ae, valeu :!: 

mas surgiu outra dúvida: se apagar toda a informação que tem existente alí, não dá problema no arquivo não, né?

----------


## SDM

eu acho q num da problema nao.....mas quando o cara se logar denovo ele num vai ter historico, por mais q ele aperte pra cima num vai acontecer.....

----------


## Gnuser

Não tem problema, depois que você apagar o log do historico do usuário vai aparecer no history assim rm .bash_history.

O pessoal que faz invasão colocam um link do .bash_history para o /dev/null, mas depois e so apagar o link denovo que ele volta a funcionar o problema e que ele começara a guardar a partir deste ponto.

----------


## Spelk

É... eu recomendo apagar oq está dentro do arquivo (editando-o), caso vc queira tirar algo, e não remover o arquivo em si.

----------


## Gnuser

> É... eu recomendo apagar oq está dentro do arquivo (editando-o), caso vc queira tirar algo, e não remover o arquivo em si.



A ta eu entendi em apagar o arquivo em si!

Foi mal hehe

----------


## Eye

Ok!

Eu só quero apagar mesmo o history por precaução  :Big Grin: 
Não vou deletar o arquivo, só vou editá-lo!

valeu pessoal!

----------


## violinista

> O que gostaria de saber é: como isso funciona? é desde o seu primeiro uso até o último ou tem uma quantidade exata de informação guardada?


Tem como limitar o número de entradas no arquivo ~/.bash_history ou deixar esse número ilimitado, ou seja, ele pode guardar desde o primeiro até o último comando digitado ...

Esse limite é controlado pela variável *HISTSIZE* ... o padrão é 500 ... nem precisa dizer q para alterar é só digitar *export HISTSIZE = 1000*, né ?!  :Big Grin:  ... para que não haja limite para armazenamento, é só definir essa variável com o valor 0 ...

[ ]'s

----------


## júlio negrão

> O comando "history", no shell, mostra todos os seus "passos" praticados no terminal.
> 
> O que gostaria de saber é: como isso funciona? é desde o seu primeiro uso até o último ou tem uma quantidade exata de informação guardada?
> 
> E outra: tem como apagar isso? supondo que esteja numa máquina de empresa, tem como apagar estas informações do que você andou fazendo? :?


Bem ao meu ver, o log serve para guardar informações importantes e nele não fica amarzenado as respostas de comandos interativos.

O log do root,´só o root poderar ver.

Eu mesmo já utilizei os logs de usuários, para fazer auditoria em servidores.

Cuidado.

----------


## Eye

> Postado originalmente por Eye
> 
> O comando "history", no shell, mostra todos os seus "passos" praticados no terminal.
> 
> O que gostaria de saber é: como isso funciona? é desde o seu primeiro uso até o último ou tem uma quantidade exata de informação guardada?
> 
> E outra: tem como apagar isso? supondo que esteja numa máquina de empresa, tem como apagar estas informações do que você andou fazendo? :?
> 
> 
> ...


Não é log do root, é log de um usuário comum. Coisa simples, sem maiores complicações. :roll:

----------

